
Show HN: Passed ball or wild pitch? - tcopeland
http://passedballorwildpitch.com/
======
saghm
This is really cool! Are the sets of three predefined, or are they getting
pulled randomly each time? Also, is there some sort of you used to get the
info (date, scoring call, video URL) for each play, or did you manually scrape
it?

~~~
tcopeland
Thanks! They're getting pulled randomly each time. So far I've been finding
videos and adding data manually; it would be interesting to try to get some of
the data from some combination of the mlb.com APIs and the YouTube APIs. We'll
see!

So far the hardest part has been finding videos appropriate for the companion
site - [http://hitorerror.com/](http://hitorerror.com/). I can't seem to hit
upon appropriate search terms; I've tried "almost made the play up the middle"
and whatnot.

~~~
droidist2
Ohh cool! I knew the one with Bill Buckner already :)

~~~
tcopeland
Haha I put that one in there for a buddy of mine who's a big Sox fan :-)

